

Is it fair for Linode to do so? - livid
http://i.imgur.com/LGGEyX1.png

======
cordite
Do you really need referrals for your server to live?

It does seem innocent, though I didn't see anything about where you posted it
yourself.

It may not be like having your AWS key stolen because you accidentally
committed to github, but when you toss something out to the public that can be
abused and ruin your reputation-how else would they respond?

~~~
livid
No I don't really need it, that's why I found that after seven months.

This afternoon there was a networking outage in Linode Fremont impacted my
website, so I clicked several links on Linode website and noticed that.

What disappointed me is that Linode can suspend referral program without
notice or giving appeal while still benefiting from traffic, every day our
website delivers 150K to 200K impressions of Linode logo.

